# [SOLVED] Vista 32-bit driver for Logitech QuickCam Messenger



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

Anyone able to find a driver for a Logitech QuickCam Messenger that works under Vista Beta 2 x86? The Logitech software installs fine, but when I plug the camera in it wont install the drivers.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Sadly a quick peruse of the logitech website reveals that no drivers for Vista Beta have been released....or even hinted at by logitech. However some people report using the XP drivers (32bit) with some success using the following: C:\programfiles\logitech\webcamquickinstall\drivers\ path and in XP compatible mode.
I should be getting my Vista CD soon. pm me in a few weeks and if I have any news I'll let you know.


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

How do you use the Compatibility Mode. Ive found it for running an EXE file, but not for installing drivers through Device Manager.
As I mentioned, the software works fine, it just cant see the camera because it wont install the drivers


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Of thay I'm not sure since I haven't recieved my copy of Vista yet....check out the logitech support forum, there are a few people there who might have a few ideas.....http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_en_amr.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php?p_new_search=1&p_search_text=vista


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

Been there, they more or less say the same. Install in compatibility mode and point Vista to that folder. If I try that, it shows nothing found.
If I actually take it to the specific driver file, it shows its installing the cam, but then comes up with an error saying Specified File Not Found.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with vista even if you are logged on as admin,it is not good enough
right click on the file and choose run as administrator
compatability mode
right click on the file and choose properties and you should see a compatability tab


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

There was no run as admin option. Anyway, Vista is to slow, and half my stuff dont work with it (Yeh I know, its a Beta ), so im back with XP only now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have been running it full time for 7 months and have not found it slow and you have better specs than i do
have had a problem with a few programs though


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

It doesnt take long to get into Windows, but then it starts going slow. The new sidebar takes forever to load, and I only have 4 items in it. Also, it seems to always keep my harddrive active. Even when idle for over 30 minutes, the HD is still loudly buzzing away with the red LED flashing like mad.

I was happy about driver support. I had 3 parts that, acording to the manufacturer, do not support Vista in any way. Yet when I installed Vista, it found drivers for them on its own, without any input from me. Well everything apart from this Cam. It has a few Logitech cam drivers to chose from, but not my cam.

Doesnt matter, its all done now. Will definately get it when its out. Love the new interface, the style, and the way you navigate around the OS. Just needs some tweaking, and better driver support (Not that this is the fault of MS). Loved it so much more than I did when I first saw XP.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

logitech have a habit of dropping support very quickly,i got caught with a keyboard the same when xp came out,so i replaced it with an ms keyboad
i see ms are releasing 2 cameras in a news bulletin today


----------



## ttmddk (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello.

som one help me to finde a drive for Logitech® QuickCam™ Messenger Plus in windows xp


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Looks like they all use the same driver......
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=1794,contentid=6361


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like Logitech have dropped the ball as far as Vista is Concerned, they don't seem to want to do anything with it.
I have a Logitech wireless keyboard and Mouse and ther are no drivers available for Vista so it just works as a standard mouse and keyboard.
Logitech need to do something soon or they will loose a lot of customers including me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

their attitude was the same when xp came out
buy a new one as far as they are concerned


----------



## abouzouz (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32-bit driver for Logitech QuickCam Messenger*

Finaly i fixed my quickcam messenger driver with windows vista 32 bit.
1. Download QuickCam 8.4.8 with driver for WinXP.
2. Install WinRAR if not already installed yet.
3. Open the setup installer qc848enu.exe and unpack its contents to a folder. Alternatively, right click on qc848enu.exe and select “Extract to qc848enu\” option. (do not plug in the logitech quickcam to a USB port)
4. Open the unpacked folder of the qc848enu.exe setup
5. Open the setup in XP compatible mode and install it, when the install end your system should be reboot.
6. after your system reboot
7. where it says "Please plug in your camera to the USB port" plug in your cam to a USB port. (and wait a few seconds), your system should appear "device driver software insalled successfully.
8. click next setup your cam ....... finish

Enjoyyyyyy


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista 32-bit driver for Logitech QuickCam Messenger*

glad you got it fixed


----------

